# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  preguntas y cuestiones.

## titobcn

Hola, de pequeño siempre me han gustado los pantanos las presas y todo su alrededor, por esa razon entre en este gran foro, como yo los embalses solo los conozco de verlos y algunos tocarlos, gracias a este foro eh aprendido muchisimo sobre ellos y eh visto embalses y grandes presas que no tenia ni idea de que existieran, ahora hago 2 preguntas haber si alguien me lo sabe decir.

1ª cuando se dice que un presa esta en estado de explotacion me imagino que esta para usarse ya sea abastecimiento,generacion,riego etc.
    pero ese estado de explotacion tiene fecha de caducidad, y si la tiene que se hace con ella, se desmonta se repara, hay alguna en españa
    que este fuera de estado de explotacion.
2ª con las presas que sufren un accidente en el que hay un numero considerable de muertos, tipo Vega de Tera o La Vajon en Italia, que se hace
    con esas presas o lo que queda de ellas, me imagino que primero habra un juicio, pero y despues se desmantelan, no se tocan en honor a los         muertos.


         un cordial saludo y gracias de antemano.

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Tienes casos para todos los gustos. Cuando pasan de estado de explotación a fuera de servicio pueden tener varios pasos. El más normal es dejarlas como están con un mínimo, casi nulo, servicio. Otras, les abren todos los órganos de desagüe y así las dejan. Pocas, muy pero que muy pocas, se desmantelan. En algunos casos, como uno relativamente reciente en EEUU, las vuelan. De todos modos, aunque haya pasado su tiempo de explotación en cuanto a riego, generación eléctrica, etc., siguen funcionando como laminadores de avenidas mientras tengan el muro en pie.

En cuanto a las destruidas, normalmente se quedan como están. Cuesta mucho dinero echar lo que queda abajo, y cuesta mucha oposición popular reconstruirla. Sin embargo, a veces se hace, como Tous.

----------

JMTrigos (09-ene-2014),perdiguera (10-ene-2014)

----------

